

The Washington Post should learn more geography - brt
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/middle_east/us-secretary-of-state-john-kerry-to-discuss-security-issues-business-with-polands-leader/2013/11/04/2d9ea204-455e-11e3-95a9-3f15b5618ba8_story.html

======
jack-r-abbit
Actual article title: _US secretary of state visits Poland to discuss security
issues, business ties_

Submission title at the time I wrote this comment: _The Washington Post should
learn more geography_

Why do you give that title to this article?

~~~
brt
There is a picture missing right now.

They had a middle eastern photo of Kerry talking to authorities in local
uniforms and outfits, but the article was about central Europe and had a word
"middle east" in it.

I believe it was due to some picture recommendation scripts for editors, and
too much trust in them.

What title do you suggest for such post?

~~~
brt
Missing picture captured on twitter:
[http://t.co/8hF1i4DvNX](http://t.co/8hF1i4DvNX)

